# Approved for # 2 !!



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes we've done it!!!

We've been approved today for our second adoption..... one child between 0-2 years, either gender.

We are so chuffed and relieved! Now waiting for our sw to pull a rabbit out of the hat for us! I've told her to get a shimmy on with her search!!



I'll keep you informed of any developments!!  

A very happy ever and dh xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Fantastic news    

Not that there was any worries you wouldn't be approved. 

Hope the three of you have a fantastic celebration and hopefully you can be as lucky as me and PBM and find a match fast.

love
Cindy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

congratulations on being approved again  

Fab news 

x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations on your approval for number 2!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!
Love
OT x


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Fantastic news! Congratulstions!!!

Sundog
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Ever Dh and DD

Congratulations on being approved for your 2nd child

well done

hugs

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY well done ever  
really hope you dont have to wait too long!

kj x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Fab new ever...hopefully you'll be celebrating a match before Christmas!
Viva
XXX


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. 

I hope your wait is a little one and then you can join the 2 mummy club  .

PBMxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Great news I am so pleased for you!!!
Love Jd x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Woooo hoooo, fantastic news Ever... I'm so chuffed for you.

Did you find the process easier 2nd time round

Can't wait to hear your news... hope it won't be too long.

Carole xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Fantastic news  

Hope your wait isnt too long

Regards
Lynn


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

congrats!!   

look forward to hearing your updates. 

lots of love camly xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to you both xxx


----------



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

That is fantastic news, congratulations


----------

